# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.4.3 c63775a (2/22/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 in Norway this morning. 

All other installs at the moment are Model S/X in Europe, except for a Model S P100D in Massachusetts with VIN 287xxx.


----------

